#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-06-24
<bakkus21> Bonjour à tous
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-06-25
<Benji__> Bonjour
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-06-26
<teolemon> les ddtp saucy sont en cours d'import
<teolemon> pas encore terminé
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-06-29
<swapof> salut
<swapof> quand je vois le texte sur le planete d'ubuntu ...ça me fais rigoler !! tant de vantardise pour un système respectable seulement de par ses traductions ... et qui coule petit à petit sans qu'aucun quidam n'y fasse ...
<swapof> les desktop se transforme en smartphone dans le monde des bisounours ... seulement !!
<swapof> tant d'années pour du vent et surtout pour l'égeau de certain adorateurs d'idoles,genre free ou mark ...des businessman respectables d'idée(au singulier) ...mais pas par les actes !! ah ah ah ... la tchatche !?
<swapof> j'ai pitié de ce monde du libre ... vendu aux plus offrant !!!!
<YoBoY> et donc… tu veux participer à la traduction d'ubuntu ? :)
<swapof> il y a plusieurs années que je ne balance que des insultes a ce petit monde du libre ... parcequ'il n'y a plus rien d'autre a faire !! c'est cuit de cuit pour l'avenir ! vous en etes conscient au moins ?
<YoBoY> que tu déverses ta bile ? oui, ça se lit bien. Tu n'arrives pas à te trouver une distribution qui convient mieux à ta définition du libre ?
<swapof> coup de vérité du soir,signe de désespoir ... coup de chagrin du soir,signe de trompoir !!
<YoBoY> accessoirement pour ce qui concerne les traductions et plus particulièrement les descriptions de paquets, il y a un travail de fond pour que tout soit reversé en amont plus rapidement que ça ne l'ai actuellement
<swapof> si ...mais j'ai passé dix ans a croire ! et j'en suis dégouté !! c'est mal ?
<YoBoY> et tu as raison de dire que les traducteurs font un travail plus que respectable
<YoBoY> mal d'être déçu par un produit pour lequel tu attendais beaucoup ? non ce n'est pas mal, c'est naturel je dirais.
<swapof> c'est clair ! je ne crache pas sur lesw traducteurs ... bien au contraire ! suis dégouté par la tournure de notre distrib qui ne fonctionne plus aussi bien qu'avant et ou l'installateur pose des problèmes énorme ! alors que "avant,c'était une force"
<YoBoY> Malheureusement, libre ou pas libre, n'importe quel "produit" peut te faire le même effet.
<swapof> ubuntu,c'est particulier pour moi ...c'est des milliers d'heures depuis dapper
<YoBoY> des milliers d'heure à contribuer dessus ?
<swapof> ba,c'est un coup de gueule !! et malheureusement,il ne sert à rien !! mais dire ma pensée me  fais du bien !
<YoBoY> je vois ça :)
<swapof> bein oui l'ami !! j'étais de la partie pour la webcam sue amsn ...(la belle époque)
<swapof> c'est pas si vieux en faite !
<YoBoY> c'est pas à proprement parler du "ubuntu" en fait (je me trompe peut être), ça en a aidé pas mal à l'époque ce support de la webcam :)
<YoBoY> De nos jours tout le monde est passé principalement sur google hangout ou spkype pour profiter de la vision
<YoBoY> visio
<YoBoY> j'attends de voir les évolutions de firefox à ce sujet, ça à l'air sympa ce qu'ils font
<swapof> bon ...par contre,moi !! suis un peu vieux ... je te laisse et t'encouirage sur ta participation de traducteur si important et si mal apprécié ! edt oui,en faite,la webcam,c'était la communautée ! (a l'époque)
<swapof> maintenant .....la communauté est disparate en faite !! d'ou mon tout petit coup de gueule.
<YoBoY> Je ne suis pas jeune non plus ;) et malheureusement je ne traduis pas, je suis nul en français, et encore moins bon en anglais
<swapof> tu participe au système de défense quand meme ! donc tu participe ?
<YoBoY> et puis je n'ai jamais cru en "LA" communauté, pour moi ça a toujours été un agrégat de communautés qui font plein de choses à plein de niveaux différents
<YoBoY> Je participe à la promotion principalement (d'ubuntu bien entendu) car c'est pour moi encore la meilleure porte d'entrée sur les systèmes libre
<YoBoY> malgres tous les défauts et toutes les nouveautés qu'ils introduisent…
<YoBoY> Même si je te rejoins dans le fait qu'on ne sait plus trop où on va en ce moment
<swapof> c'est l'évolution ...bonne nuit (je ne jette pas tous ,mais suis décu sur tous le fond)
<YoBoY> bonne nuit :)
<YoBoY> essaye quand même de modérer tes coups de gueule la prochaine fois, rappelle toi que les contributeurs qui vont te lire ni sont pour rien ;)
<swapof> ok,mais lire certains articles et le retour de mes installes me gène à un très haut point !!
<swapof> hier,j'ai baissé les bras et conseiller de réinstaller vista !! à cause du bug de l'installateur (bug récurrent depuis plus d'un an sur 3 pc sur 10)
<YoBoY> L'article en question est principalement pour trouver de nouveaux contributeurs, la traduction étant une porte d'entrée ne demandant pas trop de connaissances techniques. C'est sur que l'auteur ne va pas s'amuser à inviter les gens et en même temps à dire du mal du système, bien au contraire ;)
<YoBoY> bug de l'installeur ?
<swapof> jsais bien ...mais,moi j'ai pas un smartphone (pour résumer)
<swapof> sudo apt-get remove ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu ça te dit ?
<swapof> parceque ça traine méchemment ce bug !
<YoBoY> j'en ai un et je ne compte pas mettre ubuntu touch dessus, c'est clairement pas prêt. Et ça reste de la bidouille de geek, complètement anti grand public pour le moment
<YoBoY> pourquoi enlever ubiquity ? (non ça ne me dit rien)
<swapof> m'enfin,tu comprend quand meme que nos desktop sont a la merci de ce "touch" la politique est clair de clair chez canonical sur ce sujet ! fermer les yeux serait...
<swapof> c'est un bug récurrent chez beaucoup d'utilisateurs !! google "sudo apt-get remove ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu"
<swapof> bonne nuit,a plus et merci de m'avoir répondu.
<YoBoY> ce n'est pas de canonical que la menace vient mais des fabricants et des tendances, dans quelques années toutes les machines seront tactiles, les smartphones et les tablettes se vendent déjà mieux que les pc
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-06-27
<Benitron> Salut
<Benitron> Je viens de tomber sur NightMonkey (Superbe initiative !)
<Benitron> Je me demandais comment proposer un traduction du paquet "Inkscape", mais je ne le trouve pas dans la liste...
<Benitron> Je me demandais comment proposer un traduction du paquet "Inkscape", mais je ne le trouve pas dans la liste de NightMonkey
